# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درخواست راهنمایی درمورد چند رشته

## MohammadReZa.m

انتخاب رشته ... لطفا در مورد این رشته ها کمی به من توضیح بدید
1-زیست شناسی
2-حسابداری
3-روان شناسی
4-شیمی
5-علوم ورزشی
6-مدیریت بازرگانی
7-مدیریت جهانگردی
8-مدیریت دولتی
9-مدیریت صنعتی
10-زمین شناسی
11-مهندسی کشاورزی
12-مهندسی منابع طبیعی-محیط زیست
13-علوم اقتصادی

1) لطفا در مورد رشته های بالا مختصر توضیحی به من بدید که مثلا چه کتاب هایی داره و چه چیزهایی باید یاد بگیریم و چه کارهایی باید بکنیم و از اینجور مسائل..
2) اگر قرار باشه شما براساس اولویت اینارو مرتب کنی کدومش رو اول می زاری؟چرا؟
3)این رشته ها مثل دامشگاه فرهنگیان که نیست که بعداز اتمام تخصیل در خدمت مثلا آموزش پرورش یا جایی باشیم؟

----------


## artim

> انتخاب رشته ... لطفا در مورد این رشته ها کمی به من توضیح بدید
> 1-زیست شناسی
> 2-حسابداری
> 3-روان شناسی
> 4-شیمی
> 5-علوم ورزشی
> 6-مدیریت بازرگانی
> 7-مدیریت جهانگردی
> 8-مدیریت دولتی
> ...



بر اساس علاقه
تک تک اش رو تو گوگل سرچ کن تا اطلاعات جامع دستت بیاد

----------


## last shot

> انتخاب رشته ... لطفا در مورد این رشته ها کمی به من توضیح بدید
> 1-زیست شناسی
> 2-حسابداری
> 3-روان شناسی
> 4-شیمی
> 5-علوم ورزشی
> 6-مدیریت بازرگانی
> 7-مدیریت جهانگردی
> 8-مدیریت دولتی
> ...


از میون اینها اولویت کاری با مدیریت هاست.

----------

